# 211 Question



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

Maybe some one can help me, I just got my 211 a few days ago and over all I love the unit. I do have one problem though. My hdtv has a dvi setup on it and as we all know the 211 has hdmi or component, well i bought dvi to hdmi cables and every thing shifted to the left a good bit.I took them of and used componet cables and it corrected it self.Can anyone tell me why this happens.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Cant tell you why it's happening. Another person mentioned it the other day too in the thread below. No answers were mentioned yet though. Cept one guy was able to shift it back over apparently though his tv's menu.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=51430


----------



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

Henry63 said:


> Maybe some one can help me, I just got my 211 a few days ago and over all I love the unit. I do have one problem though. My hdtv has a dvi setup on it and as we all know the 211 has hdmi or component, well i bought dvi to hdmi cables and every thing shifted to the left a good bit.I took them of and used componet cables and it corrected it self.Can anyone tell me why this happens.


tHANKS DP1


----------

